# .270?



## coltin01 (Dec 7, 2006)

is a .270 too much for a coyote? i inherited a .270 rifle from my grandpa who was big into hunting. It has a nice looking scope on it and it looks to be in great shape. My dad said we just need to clean it up on the inside. and since i ive never shot it, what is the recoil like (ive never shot a rifle thats not a .22) and is it too much for a coyote?

oooo one more thing, i will post pictures when i take some before christmas time, and maybe someone can tell me something about it (brand, if its good quality, price he might of bought it for) anything like that again thanks to all


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

If you want to save the hide then yeah it is probably too big. As far as what I think. Heck no!!! I regularly use my Elk rifle for them. Nothing is too big for Yotes except maybe a 155MM shell.

Recoil can be stiff but not so bad that it will do any damage. I say clean it up and go shooting, then go hunting.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

The 270 works very well for coyotes. The way to minimize pelt damage is to use a "tougher" bullet, and avoid large bones, like the front shoulders when placing your shots. Nosler partitions, Barnes Triple Shock, Swift Scirrocco, Nosler Accubond, etc will all zip through a coyote doing little damage to the pelt on the off side. If pelt damage isn't a concern then find a load your rifle likes and have at them.


----------



## coltin01 (Dec 7, 2006)

since i have never shot the .270 i got from my grandpa nor no anything about it, how much do the bullets usually cost? and i will post up some pictures when i get back from my dads house so someone can hopefully help me find out if this gun is a quality gun. It looks very nice but hey who knows and thanks for help

EDIT----

also is there any special point i should be aiming for on the coyote (and i know that anywhere around the head and shoulder and chest is good) but is there a special spot to hit em (ive never hunted anything bigger than pheasants)


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

PUT IT RIGHT BEHIND HIS SHOULDER AND SQUEEZE. LIKE HORSAGER SAID, AVOID THE BIG BONES OF THE SHOULDER IF YOU INTEND TO SAVE HIS PELT. MOST .270 ROUNDS ARE PRETTY INEXPENSIVE DUE TO THE POPULARITY OF THE ROUND AS A DEER RIFLE. YOU CAN BUY THEM AT MOST WALMARTS, ETC. FOR AROUND $18 TO $24 ACCORDING TO THE BRAND.(FIGURE AROUND $1/ROUND) SOME .270'S DO KICK A LITTLE. I DON'T KNOW HOW BIG OR OLD YOU ARE BUT MY NEPHEW DOESN'T LIKE THE KICK THAT MY RUGER GIVES HIM.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

You can buy 270 Win ammo for $8-$10/box.

270 WSM ammo is much more expensive.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Horsager said:


> The 270 works very well for coyotes. The way to minimize pelt damage is to use a "tougher" bullet, and avoid large bones, like the front shoulders when placing your shots. Nosler partitions, Barnes Triple Shock, Swift Scirrocco, Nosler Accubond, etc will all zip through a coyote doing little damage to the pelt on the off side. If pelt damage isn't a concern then find a load your rifle likes and have at them.


Horsager

What do you think of Federal's Fusions? I have my .243 still sighted in with those from deer season. I thought I read somewhere how they are supposed to be similar to a bonded bullet. Would these give similar results ona coyote as partitions and the others you mentioned? These are middle of the line shells for cost.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Horsager, where do you buy .270 Win. for $8 to $10. Can't find it anywhere for that price here in NC.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I think the Fusion might be one of the best "all-around" bullets available in factory ammo. For game larger than gophers and prairie dogs, I like a bullet that opens a bit but doesn't completely come apart. I am loading my own Barnes TSX's for much the same reason.

There are two ways to go about not ruining pelts. Tough bullets that zip through the target, inflicting damage, but not coming apart and creating massive exit wounds. Examples would be TSX, Partition, and the Fusion. The other way to go about saving pelts are to shoot highly frangible bullets and hope they don't exit. I haven't had very good luck with this technique and usually end up with a coyote that gets torn in half.

Dogkllr, lots of sporting goods stores carry ammo like Federal Classics, etc for $8-$12 for standard cartriges, and $15-$18 for magnums.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Horsager

WellI am just going to keep my gun sighted in with the Fusions. When I get a coyote or two I will decide whether to keep using them or change over. I have 2 boxes of them so I will shoot them up and then I think I might change over to 85 grain Sierra BTHP for both deer and yotes. I have heard great things about that bullet. The only problem is they are harder than hell to find in GF.


----------



## DTJ (Nov 17, 2006)

Tried Fusion bullets in my .25-06 this year for deer. Dropped two deer using 120 grain bullets. I was lucky enough on the second one to retrieve the bullet from the doe's far shoulder. Made a real mess of the shoulder, but the bullet was largely intact.

[siteimg]6013[/siteimg]


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

DTJ, find a buddy with a reloading scale and weigh that bullet. My guess is that is weighs 90-100gns, 75%+ weight retention.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

You want weight retention right? Wouldn't that mean the bullet is not coming apart into multiple pieces?


----------



## Eric Evenson (Aug 29, 2005)

walmart sells .270 shells for $7.87, federals. i love my 270 for coyotes


----------



## xsnipax (Dec 15, 2006)

I personaly wouldnt want to use my .270 savage fxcp3 i believe it is or something like that, because it is pretty rare to come across a 'yote where i have access to hunt so i would want to skin and tan it for myself; in other words id rather a nice little cf or even rf .22 in the head


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Fallguy, yes you want weight retention, and the pic of that recovered bullet looks pretty darn good! Federal would be mighty proud of that pic.


----------

